# 05/06 Optional 18" wheels



## woodywoods (Dec 28, 2010)

I was wondering if there are any option codes on the car or any markings after the window sticker is removed that states the car came with optional 18" wheels. If you look at the production numbers they are drastically different with the 18" wheels. I mean can you just get some 18" wheels off ebay from another Goat and throw them on your car and have a double digit production number car instead of a triple digit basically without anybody knowing. Just asking because I just recently wrecked my 05 Impulse Blue, w/ blue leather, automatic and 17" wheels and bought an 06 Impulse Blue, w/ blue leather, automatic, and 18" wheels. I want to know if there is a way to tell if the 06 came with 18s or if someone just put them on there.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

the sticker in the door jamb that has the recommended air pressure will state the size your car came with too...

...as proof the dealership can change whatever is on the window sticker, my '06 was made with 18" wheels, had them swapped at some point for Mc Squared wheels on the showroom floor and when those proved problematic, were swapped again for 17" OE wheels all before I bought mine new in early 2007 as a leftover...

I found both the dealer add on sticker as well as the door jamb sticker showing the car was fitted with 18" wheels at the factory...

...now to throw another wrench in the mix...it IS possible I guess that the wrong moor jamb sticker was placed on the car when it was made...

Bill


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

17"s were the only ones in '04. 18"s were an option in '05 and standard in '06.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

svede1212 said:


> 17"s were the only ones in '04. 18"s were an option in '05 and standard in '06.


 Svede,

I'm pretty sure 17" only in 04 & 05. 18" were an option in 06.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

...and I thought it was 17s standard for all three years with 18s optional in '05 and '06...my window sticker shows the 18s were a $495 option on my 2006...(despite being removed for dealer installed Mc Squares and then having 17s installed when the SAP dealer installed option was added...

Bill


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

SANDU002 said:


> Svede,
> 
> I'm pretty sure 17" only in 04 & 05. 18" were an option in 06.


18s became an option towards the end of 05. Not many had them... but my wifes was one of them.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

What I've read supports 17s being the standard for all three years and 18s being a $495 option in 2005 (N87) and also a $495 option in 2006 (P40).


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

does anyone know if the '05 production numbers included those with 18's ? I know for '06 production numbers were listed by color, transmission, wheel size.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I've never seen a '06 without 18"s. I also have never seen production numbers with wheels included. I believe the rarest goats were a '05 with the '04 flat hood option.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> I've never seen a '06 without 18"s.


I have. Looked at an 06 w/17s back in 09 when I was looking for a GTO. I was aware of the different wheels but, at that stage, I didn't know what was standard and what was optional.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

svede1212 said:


> I've never seen a '06 without 18"s. I also have never seen production numbers with wheels included. I believe the rarest goats were a '05 with the '04 flat hood option.


 About half the 06's I see listed on Ebay have them. Saw all production numbers for 2004 - 2006 on ls1gto.com

I did a search for 05 production numbers it came up for all 3 years.

you are right about the flat hood option in 05 as well as 18's for 05 & 06.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Production numbers


http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/total-gto-production-numbers-2004-2006-a-14686/

my wifes was an 05 QSM on red, auto, w 18s.... 1 of 15


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

According to that, about 5 out of 6 05s had 17s and 06s were about 1/2 and 1/2 as far as which wheel. GTO JUDGE put that chart up about 6 years ago.....where's he been lately? Haven't noticed him on the site in maybe a month.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

SANDU002 said:


> Svede,
> 
> I'm pretty sure 17" only in 04 & 05. 18" were an option in 06.


My 05 came with 18in wheels . 05 Yellow jacket A/4 trans 1 of 35 built


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

^ if you ever sell it let me know. My wife would probally take it off your hands.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

LOWET said:


> My 05 came with 18in wheels . 05 Yellow jacket A/4 trans 1 of 35 built


 See post #11


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

jpalamar said:


> ^ if you ever sell it let me know. My wife would probally take it off your hands.


 I know of a 05 yellow M6 for sale near me. PM me if interested and I will give you his contact info.


----------



## d50h (May 31, 2009)

LOWET said:


> My 05 came with 18in wheels . 05 Yellow jacket A/4 trans 1 of 35 built


Guess that makes me #2 of 35 ( have more than 1, I just haven't updated my sig )


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

d50h said:


> Guess that makes me #2 of 35 ( have more than 1, I just haven't updated my sig )


If you give that some thought, you'd relize that if yours is exactly the same as his it would also be 1 of 35.......


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

SANDU002 said:


> I know of a 05 yellow M6 for sale near me. PM me if interested and I will give you his contact info.


She wants an auto.


----------

